# Fort Pitt Retriever Club



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Just a reminder the Fort Pitt Retriever Club trial closes today 5-25-11.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

bump......


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Now that's what I call a derby


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

You'll have fun...


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

It will be fun !!!!

See you next week


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Could someone enter more detailed directions to site? Cannot find it on my map software. How far south of 285 on 18 is it? Coming from west by the way. Close to Hartstown?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Close to Hartstown. I will have to look on Mapquest. The road to the management area (Pymatuning) is out of the town of Linesville.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

In the town of Conneaut Lake there is a Sheetz gas station. We put signs starting there. About 1 1/2 to 2 miles from Sheetz towards Linesville turn left. We put a big sign there. Stay straight on that road. You'll see signs for the different stakes. We are pretty good with the signs.

To get to the management headquarters building, continue until you come to a flashing 4 way light. Turn left and go about 3 miles towards Hartstown. The management office building is on the left. A small white building, signs will be there also.


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Ok, to clarify..if I am driving in from west across the bridge on US6, I would turn right on Hartstown Road, just past town of Espyville? Does this sound right?


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

That will get you there. 
Go south on Hartstown Rd and your next landmark will be 285. 
If you go about a mile or two past the 285 intersection some of the trial happens on the first dirt road on your left, Wilson Rd (1) an airing area is also on this road. Go a bit further down Hartstown Rd and the state park management office is on the left (2). Some of the trial happens here. Go another 1/4 mile and Bell rd on left leads to more grounds (3). 
Coming south if you turn left on 285 the 1st left Swamp Rd (4) or 2nd left Wilson Rd (5) will take you to other grounds. 
Those 5 locations are pretty much where the stakes are held. 
Good luck.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Breck.

The trial is on 285 about halfway between Espyville and Conneaut Lake.


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Thank you! I wanted to make sure I got there early and not get lost trying to find the Derby!


----------



## lghare (Mar 20, 2010)

Wanted to be there this year, not that far from home, will next year.
Lorraine


----------

